# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Các loại máy CNC khác >  cần lắm các bác tư vấn giúp em nên mua máy cnc mới của hãng nào

## dinhtungdhhp

em có nhu cầu muốn sắm một máy cnc chuyên đục gỗ có khi phôi gỗ dày tới 25-27cm mong các anh chị em trong nhóm tư vấn em với ạ

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd

----------


## MINHAT

Bạn nên nói rõ hành trình làm việc khả dụng cho nhu cầu và điêu khắc thể loại gì để ae biết còn tư vấn,hầu hết maý mới là hàng trung quốc chất lượng thì tùy theo túi tiền

----------


## dinhtungdhhp

> bạn nên nói rõ hành trình làm việc khả dụng cho nhu cầu và điêu khắc thể loại gì để ae biết còn tư vấn,hầu hết maý mới là hàng trung quốc chất lượng thì tùy theo túi tiền


em hay dùng đục lô cưả tùng trúc cúc mai vay là tứ linh. Nói chung là đục tranh ạ. Hành trình thì tầm 2m,2.5m.

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chào bạn, bên mình chuyên kinh doanh máy CNC Đài Loan 
Mình đã viết một bài tư vấn người dùng về nên chọn mua máy của hãng nào, nước nào, với máy đục đa phần dân ta dùng máy của TQ vì nó rẻ. Vừa rồi bên mình đã bán 3 máy cho khách từ các công ty của TQ nên nếu bạn có nhu cầu, cần hỗ trợ thì liên hệ nhé.

----------


## dungtb

> em có nhu cầu muốn sắm một máy cnc chuyên đục gỗ có khi phôi gỗ dày tới 25-27cm mong các anh chị em trong nhóm tư vấn em với ạ


Bác liên hệ em nhé , bên em chuyên lắp ráp và nhập khẩu máy cnc gỗ

----------


## Minh Long

Em cũng đang quan tâm như bác chủ ạ.

----------


## Diyodira

theo kinh nghiệm mình thì bạn cứ túm ông nào làm máy phải có thâm niên, cho thông tin một vài khách hàng để hỏi han, vậy là chắc cú nhất.
còn về máy ngoại hay máy VN thì cái nào cũng có ưu và khuyết điểm, nếu bạn ở ngoài Bắc thì cứ túm ông Luyến (Luyến Yến)
tks

----------

Luyến

----------


## h-d

ở diễn đàn này bạn liên hệ với Luyến Yến đi.

----------

Luyến

----------


## Luyến

Thanks kiu các bác đã tin tưởng. chia sẻ với các bác mới làm máy ah, Đặt máy thì tìm những cơ sở sản xuất có đủ năng lực làm việc có máy phay giường hỗ trợ sản xuất và nhiều kinh nghiệm lắp ráp chế tạo máy cnc... bên em có đủ diều kiện chế tạo sản xuất máy nhé bác chủ thớt. Em bán cả máy bên em sản xuất và máy nhập ngoại TQ 
Địa chỉ: số 58 vạn xuân, làng nghề vạn điểm, huyện thường tín, HN. 
Hot line: Hải Yến 0163 5308696

----------

dinhtungdhhp, Ga con, HoangHoai

----------


## ktshung

Em vote một phiếu cho Luyến

----------

Luyến

----------


## Ga con

Em cũng vote cho cụ Luyến.

E không làm nhiều trong ngành gỗ, có mấy ông quen nhờ kiểm tra máy với lại hướng dẫn chạy thôi. E gặp khá nhiều máy VN gia công rất ẩu, mấy chỗ bắt ray chỉ bào sơ hoặc thậm chí có máy chỉ mài rà bằng tay. Máy vẫn chạy được nhưng độ chính xác kém, ray kênh nhiều nên rất mau hư.

Muốn làm chuẩn phải đầu tư, mà món này nặng tiền quá nên không mấy chỗ đủ điều kiện làm. Ngon lành nhất là hàn xong khung máy, gá lên phay/mài toàn bộ các chỗ lắp đặt chính xác. Ít điều kiện hơn có thể phay/mài từng phần rồi lắp đặt, chất lượng và độ cứng vững kém hơn chút nhưng vẫn chạy ổn, giá cũng sẽ mềm hơn.

E đang toan tính cái khung máy, có khi nhờ cụ ấy hàn, phay luôn rồi vác vào SG lắp.

Thanks.

----------

Luyến

----------


## ktshung

> Em cũng vote cho cụ Luyến.
> 
> E không làm nhiều trong ngành gỗ, có mấy ông quen nhờ kiểm tra máy với lại hướng dẫn chạy thôi. E gặp khá nhiều máy VN gia công rất ẩu, mấy chỗ bắt ray chỉ bào sơ hoặc thậm chí có máy chỉ mài rà bằng tay. Máy vẫn chạy được nhưng độ chính xác kém, ray kênh nhiều nên rất mau hư.
> 
> Muốn làm chuẩn phải đầu tư, mà món này nặng tiền quá nên không mấy chỗ đủ điều kiện làm. Ngon lành nhất là hàn xong khung máy, gá lên phay/mài toàn bộ các chỗ lắp đặt chính xác. Ít điều kiện hơn có thể phay/mài từng phần rồi lắp đặt, chất lượng và độ cứng vững kém hơn chút nhưng vẫn chạy ổn, giá cũng sẽ mềm hơn.
> 
> E đang toan tính cái khung máy, có khi nhờ cụ ấy hàn, phay luôn rồi vác vào SG lắp.
> 
> Thanks.


vừa rồi có bác bán các thanh 2m phay phẳng bắt ray 20 với 25, bác bỏ ra khoảng 10tr mua 1 đống đó về là giải quyết gần như hết vấn đề. Em đang làm 1 con mấy như vậy đây

----------


## tranhung123456

cứ trao đổi với bác Luyến là có ngay 1 cổ máy CNC giá mềm mềm rẻ hơn hàng nhập (mà hàng nhập bác ấy cũng cung cấp cho)
mà nếu có nhiều lúa thì lên Google tra tìm mua máy xịn hơn tớ cho gợi ý nè mua mấy hãng của nhật về mà dùng cho sang chảnh

----------


## Diyodira

> vừa rồi có bác bán các thanh 2m phay phẳng bắt ray 20 với 25, bác bỏ ra khoảng 10tr mua 1 đống đó về là giải quyết gần như hết vấn đề. Em đang làm 1 con mấy như vậy đấy


Bac nói còn mông lung quá không khéo người ta hiểu nhầm, trong khi bác cũng làm máy.
Tks

----------


## dinhtungdhhp

> theo kinh nghiệm mình thì bạn cứ túm ông nào làm máy phải có thâm niên, cho thông tin một vài khách hàng để hỏi han, vậy là chắc cú nhất.
> còn về máy ngoại hay máy VN thì cái nào cũng có ưu và khuyết điểm, nếu bạn ở ngoài Bắc thì cứ túm ông Luyến (Luyến Yến)
> tks


cảm ơn lời khuyên của bác

----------


## dinhtungdhhp

> Thanks kiu các bác đã tin tưởng. chia sẻ với các bác mới làm máy ah, Đặt máy thì tìm những cơ sở sản xuất có đủ năng lực làm việc có máy phay giường hỗ trợ sản xuất và nhiều kinh nghiệm lắp ráp chế tạo máy cnc... bên em có đủ diều kiện chế tạo sản xuất máy nhé bác chủ thớt. Em bán cả máy bên em sản xuất và máy nhập ngoại TQ 
> Địa chỉ: số 58 vạn xuân, làng nghề vạn điểm, huyện thường tín, HN. 
> Hot line: Hải Yến 0163 5308696


hôm nào em lên đó thăm xưởng và nhờ anh tư vấn giúp em những thắc mắc nhé. cám ơn anh

----------

Luyến

----------


## HoangHoai

> theo kinh nghiệm mình thì bạn cứ túm ông nào làm máy phải có thâm niên, cho thông tin một vài khách hàng để hỏi han, vậy là chắc cú nhất.
> còn về máy ngoại hay máy VN thì cái nào cũng có ưu và khuyết điểm, nếu bạn ở ngoài Bắc thì cứ túm ông Luyến (Luyến Yến)
> tks


Chào cả nhà CNCPRO,
Mình ở Vũng Tàu, nhờ các bác tư vấn giúp mình ở Sài Gòn thì túm ông (nhà cung cấp) nào với nhé hoặc gần Vũng Tàu càng tốt.

----------


## daonguyenkhanh

Máy cnc Đông Phương đang dẫn đầu trong ngành máy cnc điêu khắc gỗ tại Việt Nam
Liên hệ: 0966 99 88 98 - 0981 69 99 89 để nhận tư vấn miễn phí

----------


## Mint

> Máy cnc Đông Phương đang dẫn đầu trong ngành máy cnc điêu khắc gỗ tại Việt Nam
> Liên hệ: 0966 99 88 98 - 0981 69 99 89 để nhận tư vấn miễn phí


Đông phương thì lừa khách là dẫn đầu chứ dẫn đầu cái gì. Tư vấn cho khách lúc đầu máy chạy step giá abc sau tư vấn sang sevor chạy cho khỏi mất bước tăng giá lên gấp mấy lần cái bộ servo rồi cái vai trục x cần nâng lên khi đục trụ lớn tăng giá nhiều triệu gấp mấy trăm lần phần sắt cần nâng. Tóm váy là không có tâm thì kinh doanh kiểu gì cũng đi xuống thôi.

----------

elenercom

----------


## cuongmay

Máy gỗ thì túm lấy cụ Luyến đi. Mây tốt nhất thì không dám nói chứ chắc chắn không tệ . Quan trọng là cụ ấy có tóc . Máy có vấn đề gì thì còn có chỗ mà túm.

----------


## congngheachau

Em cũng đang quan tâm như bác chủ thớt :Big Grin:

----------


## Bon Bon

Chào bác. Bác cần mua máy CNC qua Babylon nhé! Máy CNC 1325 - giá 80tr. K biết bác cần mua máy CNC để làm gì ạ? Bác liên hệ 0932225678 e tư vấn cụ thể nhé!

----------


## Tuấn

> theo kinh nghiệm mình thì bạn cứ túm ông nào làm máy phải có thâm niên, cho thông tin một vài khách hàng để hỏi han, vậy là chắc cú nhất.
> còn về máy ngoại hay máy VN thì cái nào cũng có ưu và khuyết điểm, nếu bạn ở ngoài Bắc thì cứ túm ông Luyến (Luyến Yến)
> tks





> ở diễn đàn này bạn liên hệ với Luyến Yến đi.





> Em cũng vote cho cụ Luyến.
> 
> E không làm nhiều trong ngành gỗ, có mấy ông quen nhờ kiểm tra máy với lại hướng dẫn chạy thôi. E gặp khá nhiều máy VN gia công rất ẩu, mấy chỗ bắt ray chỉ bào sơ hoặc thậm chí có máy chỉ mài rà bằng tay. Máy vẫn chạy được nhưng độ chính xác kém, ray kênh nhiều nên rất mau hư.
> 
> Muốn làm chuẩn phải đầu tư, mà món này nặng tiền quá nên không mấy chỗ đủ điều kiện làm. Ngon lành nhất là hàn xong khung máy, gá lên phay/mài toàn bộ các chỗ lắp đặt chính xác. Ít điều kiện hơn có thể phay/mài từng phần rồi lắp đặt, chất lượng và độ cứng vững kém hơn chút nhưng vẫn chạy ổn, giá cũng sẽ mềm hơn.
> 
> E đang toan tính cái khung máy, có khi nhờ cụ ấy hàn, phay luôn rồi vác vào SG lắp.
> 
> Thanks.


Em xác nhận cụ Luyến gia công rất ổn ạ. Em mới nhờ cụ ấy phay cái cột Z cao 3m, lắp ray 45, để nằm ngang trên đất một đầu hơi thấp hơn mà lấy chân ủn nó chạy đi rồi tự chạy lại khá là trơn, vết gia công bắt ray mà không chuẩn không tự chạy được thế đâu ạ

----------

Luyến, Nam CNC

----------


## Luyến

> Máy gỗ thì túm lấy cụ Luyến đi. Mây tốt nhất thì không dám nói chứ chắc chắn không tệ . Quan trọng là cụ ấy có tóc . Máy có vấn đề gì thì còn có chỗ mà túm.


Vâng thanks bác ạ. Ngoài tóc để túm ra em còn có râu để các bác túm nữa ạ.
Ps: Các bác có nhu cầu đặt máy hạng nặng thì liên hệ em ngay và luôn ạ.

----------

